# Need some ideas for Bride of Frankenstein costume.



## luckey883 (Oct 4, 2009)

Im being the bride of frankenstein this year for Halloween. Ive already purchased the wig, which i had to play around with a little bit to get it just right. Im trying to put together her dress and wrapped up arms. Im 5'1, does anyone have any suggestions on how to do her dress? Im not liking the ones i see online, and being so short i dont wanna drown myself in a long sheet.

also, any makeup ideas would be helpful too.


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

I was the bride last year. I ended up sewing my costume. It was pretty simple, it could even be done by someone without a sewing machine. I used purchased material, but a bed sheet could be used. Drape a sheet over you, cut a hole for the head, and sew up the sides, removing any extra material to make it more form-fitting. For the wrapped sleeves I took an old long sleeved shirt and wrapped it in material that I aged, and sewed it to the shirt sleeves so I would have more coverage. Here are my pictures: Halloween Forum - HappyScientist's Album: Halloween Costumes 2007


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh, and for makeup, I kept it simple. I did a powder on my face that was one shade lighter than my natural skin tone, highlighted under my cheekbones with some brown eyeshadow, did a little bit of eyeliner and fake eyelashes. Anything more than that seemed to be too much.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

for your make up check with madame t. for awhile she had a lot of make up faces posted. they were very good ones


----------



## luckey883 (Oct 4, 2009)

Happyscientist your dress is exactly what i had in mind because i wanted something more fitted where i can trim it up in places. looked great! 

thanks again.


----------



## luckey883 (Oct 4, 2009)

hallorenescene where do i find madame t?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

some tips from LaurieBeast on the dress: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-costume-ideas/82799-bride-frankenstein-costume-tutorial.html


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

Dangit Mr Chicken, I wish I'd seen that last year. Lauriebeast is amazing.


----------

